# Lost Kitten



## adira (Sep 1, 2020)

Hello. This is a hard post to make and also a stressful one. 

2 weeks ago, I found a kitten of around 1-2 months old outside the hotel (it has an open balcony with access to fields). It was hungry and thirsty so me and my friend fed it and allowed it inside the hotel room. It kept coming and going, so we didn't assume much of it. 

We had to leave for 2 days and once we came back, the kitten was begging for food unlike before. 

I asked the hotel if they knew whose kitten it was, I sent and called the local animal centre so they can make a missing kitten post and they did so. However, I received no calls about it. And the hotel said it doesn't belong to anyone's, but just wanders around along with other strays.

So I decided to keep it and take it home. It's all been going well for 2 weeks now, until my friend received a call today. The hotel was asking if we know anything about the kitten as it belonged to one of the cleaners there and she had left it for 2 weeks while she was on holidays. 

I don't know what to do. It doesn't have a chip, it had ear mites, it has worms and it wasn't in the best of conditions. I know that returning it would be the right thing to do, but I'm genuinely worried for the cat if she allows it to wander free for 2 weeks. 

Any advice?


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2021)

That’s your kitten now


----------

